# animal funfacts/trivia



## septango (Aug 12, 2013)

becuse why the hell not,

letsee, oh heres one for ya furries, mountin goats have the largest gay population of any animal on earth

and, snakes with "king" in their names eat other snakes

anywho, post animal trivia here


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2013)

The Mantis Shrimp's forelimbs are adapted into fast and powerful striking and spearing appendages, capable of breaking through some glass tanks in large specimens. Do not fuck with Mantis Shrimp.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 12, 2013)

My dog can barf then eat that barf.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> My dog can barf then eat that barf.


My cat's breath smells like cat food.

Evidence at an archaeological dig site in Jordan suggests that the Red Fox was an early companion to humans there, as human and vulpine remains appear to be buried with some reverence together. The burial site is over 10,000 years old.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 12, 2013)

Female spotted hyenas have a fully-functional pseudo-penis. Cats have penile spines on their willies that scrape excess sperm out of the female's vag to ready the female for another male to fuck her, but it causes quite a bit of pain and the female will be extremely hostile if any cat tries mounting her in the time period just after sex. Echidnas have a four-headed penis, and only two heads are erect and functional at a time.

I know a lot about animal dick... Kinda awkward.


----------



## septango (Aug 12, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I know a lot about animal dick... Kinda awkward.



dont we all :V


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh and almost all bottlenose dolphins are bisexual. This is because dolphins use sex as a bonding thing between friends and colleagues and such. Kind of like humans-I mean what.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Female spotted hyenas have a fully-functional pseudo-penis.



YOU STOLE MY FUNFACT, YOU JERK.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Oh and almost all bottlenose dolphins are bisexual. This is because dolphins use sex as a bonding thing between friends and colleagues and such. Kind of like humans-I mean what.


They also have explosive diarrhea.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 12, 2013)

Chickens are in fact, super delicious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Bees are better than every other animal.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 13, 2013)

The extinct Haast's eagle is possibly the most awesome predator that has lived in human history.



> Known as the "Tiger of the Skies", Haast's Eagles are one of the only birds to ever be the apex predator of an ecosystem, a distinction they hold mostly because there are no predatory mammals on New Zealand, but also because what the fuck is going to step to a pissed-as-hell mega-raptor so ungodly gigantulous that it's wings blacken the sky and its insanity-causing shrieks presumably caused deafness and incontinence in anything unlucky enough to hear it. Gigantic, feather-covered instruments of God's Unadulterated Fury, *Haast's Eagles stood six feet tall, weighed a little over 35 pounds, and had a wingspan of roughly ten feet.* These goddamned things were, no exaggeration, the size of hang gliders, tore ass through the densest jungles of New Zealand with the dexterity of a howler monkey, and boasted black, pointy, fuck-off claws that were about the same size as a modern-day Bengal tiger's.
> [...]
> Moa [an extinct species of flightless nine feet tall ostrich-like birds] were about 15 times the Haast's Eagle's mass, yet this thing could dive-bomb them with enough force to crush their skulls and/or pelvises and/or dicks, and once those poor dumb bastards were immobilized, crippled, and/or de-balled the Haast's Eagle's 1,000 psi of talon crushing might was powerful enough to snap their bones in half.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 13, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> The extinct Haast's eagle is possibly the most awesome predator that has lived in human history.



Bloody overgrown Magpies, remind me to glue some googly eyes onto the back of an ice cream container if I go over there.

Kangaroos sometimes drink with their backs to the water by digging little wells near a watering hole, allowing them to filter
 the drinking water and keep an eye out for potential predators at the same time whilst they drink.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2013)

Fruit bats are not nocturnal and do not use echolocation. They also spit out all the fruit they eat except the juice and some seeds to keep down the weight for flight.


----------



## Furcade (Aug 13, 2013)

Cats don't have clavicles. Also, corvids are considered to be the most intelligent birds and among the most intelligent animals (because some can recognise themselves in mirrors).


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOHbM4GGWADc5bZgvbivvttAuWGow6h05

anyone interested in animal trivia should be aware of these. 


The slow loris has a venomous bite and two tongues. The secondary tongue is for cleaning the first one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_loris


----------



## Hewge (Aug 13, 2013)

_*OH MY GOSH! OTTER FACTS!
*_
*1- *Sea otters have the densest fur on the planet, having 1 million hairs per square inch on their pelts!
 
Humans have about 100,000 hairs on their entire head, to put it into perspective.
*
2-* There was a point in time sea otters were considered legitimately extinct, due to massive over-hunting for their fur. 
But one day a miracle happened and a super small group of sea otters was found, now they are growing in numbers once more and almost safe once more! Yay!

     IMAGINE. THIS WORLD TODAY ALMOST HAD NO SEA OTTERS. TRULY A DEPRESSING THOUGHT.

*3-* Sea otters wrap themselves and their babbies in kelp when they sleep, so they don't drift away from their family and friends!

*4- *There are 13 different species of otters in the world.

*5- *Otters are carnivores.

*6-* The largest otters are the Giant Otters. They can grow up to 6 feet long!

*7-* Antarctica and Australia are the only places in the world without otters. Woe is me.

*8- *Sea otters help fight global warming!

*9-* A group of sea otters is called a 'Raft'.

*10- *Sea otters are the only marine animal to not have any blubber. Slim and sexy until the end, yo.



~Congratulations~ on learning more about otters! You are now further enlightened! Here is an otter video for you as a reward~

_Want to learn more? _You need only ask your local otter, and they will gladly educate you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Male sea otters have been observed to kill and then rape seal pups when there are not many females around.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Male sea otters have been observed to kill and then rape seal pups when there are not many females around.



OTTER TAKE NO SHIT FROM SEAL. SHOW WHO BOSS.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 13, 2013)

- Sloths descend from the trees to poop. This is because dropping poop from the trees would alert predators to their presence.
- Lions sleep/laze around for ~20 hours a day.
- Pangolins can release a noxious juice from their bums. They can't spray it like a skunk does though.

- Otters are very promiscuous and will have sex with anything. Also science has proven that otters are very cute.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

The rhinopus remains undiscovered by science.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> - Otters are very promiscuous and will have sex with anything. Also science has proven that otters are very cute.



Sucking up to Hewge alert. :V

Bats can't fly if they're on the ground, they have to be able to hang from something first.



Fallowfox said:


> The slow loris has a venomous bite



Guess what poachers do to remove this problem? They rip their teeth out. ;^;


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 13, 2013)

- Homosexual necrophilia has been reccorded in ducks, frogmouths, swallows and many other birds

- Up to 70% of sexual activity in giraffes is between members of the same sex

- Dolphins basically are the only animals in which sexual slavery exists: male dolphins herd females and even attack them until they submit to sex.

- Pterosaurs were much better flyers than modern birds, having wings composed of several layers of muscle fibers to control the wing membrane, quadrupedal launch that was more effective and energy saving than bird srunning around to take off, and a much larger flocculus

- Chickens do have penises, which are tiny. Avian clitorises have also been found.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2013)

Maned wolves aren't wolves at all, or foxes. It was a name the Portuguese gave them when they first settled in Brazil. 

Maned wolves, or kalaks, are not canines in the tuest since belonging to the Canis genus, and it's closest relative is the Bushdog. 

Komodo Dragons are found to be Venomous and do not have a deadly pathogen bacteria in their saliva.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 13, 2013)

Killing coyotes may signal them to breed even more, take note redneck pieces of shit that hunt coyotes.

Umm.......

Well damn. That's kinda it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Some human females have 4 types of colour sensing cells in their retina. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrachromacy#Possibility_of_human_tetrachromats


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 13, 2013)

Let's see...

â€¢The Capybara is recognized to be the world's largest rodent, topping the previous premise that it was beavers.
â€¢Beavers are considered one of the most destructive species on the planet, next to humans themselves.
â€¢The weasel is actually considered the centric animal in the mustelid order.
â€¢Ladybugs aren't actually beetles.
â€¢Despite the resembelence, Tanuki (Japanese Raccoon Dogs) aren't actually related to raccoons, or dogs.
â€¢Wasps can actually be used as a form of natural pesticide.
â€¢Bees and Ants belong to the same family.
â€¢Dogs will sometimes temporarily care for, and defend Cat kittens.
â€¢Vampire Bats don't actually feed on blood as their main source of sustainance.

That's it for now.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 13, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Killing coyotes may signal them to breed even more, take note redneck pieces of shit that hunt coyotes.
> 
> Umm.......
> 
> Well damn. That's kinda it.


 Hey!!! I'm partially redneck and I don't hunt animals WTF.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, leave it to a bunch of furries to turn this into a discussion about the sexual habits of animals.



Kosdu said:


> Killing coyotes may signal them to breed even more, take note redneck pieces of shit that hunt coyotes.


Do some research about hunting before slamming it, thanks.

Trapping is the only way to save red wolves.
Trapping has saved populations of wolves, bobcats, coyotes, otters, wolverines, and lynxes.


----------



## Saga (Aug 13, 2013)

Mountain lions will rip your face off.

Bet this guy wishes he didnt fuck with that lion yo.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 13, 2013)

Poison dart frogs gain their toxins from insects they feed on in the wild, in captivity they are harmless, they also look rad as shit (and i should be getting some next month:mrgreen.



Fallowfox said:


> Some human females have 4 types of colour sensing cells in their retina. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrachromacy#Possibility_of_human_tetrachromats



I read that as urethra at first, what.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Poison dart frogs gain their toxins from insects they feed on in the wild, in captivity they are harmless, they also look rad as shit (and i should be getting some next month:mrgreen.


I read that as 'poison fart dogs' the first time around.

The Coyotes you see in the Eastern US get as large as they do because they interbred with wolves and dogs as they migrated eastward.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 13, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I read that as 'poison fart dogs' the first time around.



Omg omg I can't breathe hahaha XD
*deep breaths*
I love you so much, Kit. XD
Also, that should totally be a band name... wonder what the genre would be?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

The Tasmanian devil suffers from a transmissible facial cancer, which is endangering the population.



Clayton said:


> Wow, leave it to a bunch of furries to turn this into a discussion about the sexual habits of animals.
> 
> 
> Do some research about hunting before slamming it, thanks.
> ...



Explain how this relates to kosdu discouraging people from killing coyotes; you're talking about captive breeding programs.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 13, 2013)

http://duotangoflies.wordpress.com/2007/11/01/aminal-of-the-day-poison-fart-dog/


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2013)

Red pandas aren't pandas or even bears. They're more related to weasels. 
Cats don't really meow at other cats as often as they do humans. 



Fallowfox said:


> Explain how this relates to kosdu discouraging people from killing coyotes; you're talking about captive breeding programs.


I think he's saying that in order for coyote populations to stay within a decent range in some places, they actually have to be trapped and killed.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 13, 2013)

Elephants are the only mammals that can't jump


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Elephants are the only mammals that can't jump


Not so, cetaceans can't 'jump' in the conventional sense. I don't think 'true'/earless seals can, either.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Willow said:


> Red pandas aren't pandas or even bears. They're more related to weasels.
> Cats don't really meow at other cats as often as they do humans.
> 
> 
> I think he's saying that in order for coyote populations to stay within a decent range in some places, they actually have to be trapped and killed.



Reading a little around the subject, would it be correct to say that wolf species in parts of north america were culled until local extinction and that the species which filled their ecological niches are now being culled too in order to prevent them from competing with the few wolves left?

...oh it gets better, coyotes and red wolves interbreed.

It's hardly a coincidence that all the problems hunting is employed to solve were actually caused by previous hunting. :\



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Not so, cetaceans can't 'jump' in the  conventional sense. I don't think 'true'/earless seals can,  either.



Do rhinos jump?


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2013)

Cows can walk up stairs but they can't walk down them.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Elephants are the only mammals that can't jump



Hippos
Rhinos
Sloths
Whales
Porpoises and Dolphins

Do the research, bro: the internet lies.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Limpets have tongues...and they beat up starfish. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sth3rF4TrFY


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Reading a little around the subject, would it be correct to say that wolf species in parts of north america were culled until local extinction and that the species which filled their ecological niches are now being culled too in order to prevent them from competing with the few wolves left?
> 
> ...oh it gets better, coyotes and red wolves interbreed.
> 
> It's hardly a coincidence that all the problems hunting is employed to solve were actually caused by previous hunting. :\


I would imagine in some areas yes, but in Illinois we really don't have this problem. With wolves and coyotes anyway. (I don't even think we have wild wolves)
Urban development as kind of driven them off which means we're overrun with deer and deer aren't very good for cars. 

However, hunting is heavily regulated here so the annual culling of deer is limited. Don't ask me what the actual limitations are but I think you can only hunt bucks and you can only kill so many. 

It's unfortunate that prior hunting methods kind of led animals to extinction or near extinction before people realized this though.

Edit: But speaking of deer and all its cousins, a buck's antlers are covered in velvet during development and it's totally painless when they shed it off.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 13, 2013)

Pig dicks are shaped like a corkscrew.
Turtle dicks are half the length of their body (NSFW Duh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqW5upASa-8).


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 13, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Mantis Shrimp's forelimbs are adapted into fast and powerful striking and spearing appendages, capable of breaking through some glass tanks in large specimens. Do not fuck with Mantis Shrimp.



Confucius say, man who keeps Mantis Shrimp as pets in large number gets aquatic martial arts ass kicking


----------



## Saga (Aug 13, 2013)

Some cats carry the toxoplasma gondii parasite, which can be transmitted to humans and cause schizophrenia. The host cat is unaffected by the presence of the parasite and contact with cat's poop can give you the parasite.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 13, 2013)

A sea slug's penis detaches after sex, then regenerates it within a day. They also have both vaginas and penises and use both during sex.
Most male birds do not have penises.
Argentine bluebird ducks have HUGE corkscrew dicks: bigger than human cock!
Snakes have two dicks.
Phallostethus culling is a Vietnamese fish with a dick coming out of its throat.
Dolphins often use their swiveling cocks as hands to feel things.
Argonaut octopi detach their penis, which swims over to the female to deliver the sperm. When scientists first observed this, they thought it was a new kind of parasitic worm. XD


----------



## septango (Aug 13, 2013)

Saga said:


> Some cats carry the toxoplasma gondii parasite, which can be transmitted to humans and cause schizophrenia. The host cat is unaffected by the presence of the parasite and contact with cat's poop can give you the parasite.



remember kids, dont eat cat poop


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Explain how this relates to kosdu discouraging people from killing coyotes; you're talking about captive breeding programs.



Was just a random fact related to "red necks hunting".
The animals you see today thrive only due to trappers and hunters. That includes coyotes.
Trapping =/= captive breeding program. Trapping can be simply using a foothold trap to attach a tracking collar to an animal, or it can be used to cull a population.



Fallowfox said:


> Reading a little around the subject, would it be correct to say that wolf species in parts of north america were culled until local extinction and that the species which filled their ecological niches are now being culled too in order to prevent them from competing with the few wolves left?


Wolves were and continue to be saved by trapping. Even the endangered animals in Africa are saved by hunting. Hunting supports the animals by feeding them regularly, keeping them from going onto neighbouring farms and getting killed, protects them by having it so that you must have a license to kill them, and hunters are hired to take out the sick/old/injured animals.
Hunting saves animals. When it's done unmonitored or unregulated, that is where we run into problems.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsj-2o0ux14


Fun fact: Raccoon shit can kill you. There is a parasite in their shit that survives being dried out and even frozen. If you inhale it (like dust), it can infect you and cause death. It's a rare occurrence but it happens.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 14, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Komodo Dragons are found to be Venomous and do not have a deadly pathogen bacteria in their saliva.



Really?, I always thought it was bacteria due to their diet of eating carrion.

Where did you find that out Oz?


----------



## Fernin (Aug 14, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Mantis Shrimp's forelimbs are adapted into fast and powerful striking and spearing appendages, capable of breaking through some glass tanks in large specimens. Do not fuck with Mantis Shrimp.



Mantis shrimp are at once among the coolest, and scariest animals on the planet. Anything that can produce light in the act of punching something to death is awesome. For the uneducated, a charming introduction to our future overlords, http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp .

Also, Jumping spiders are adorable. This is a FACT of existence. (\(\(\;;/)/)/)
[yt]hoBm_Hgjc6Y[/yt]

Also, when you're sad, just remember that jumping spiders sometimes wear water droplets as fancy hats! http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=87772


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 14, 2013)

The Little Barrier Island giant weta can grow to be larger than a mouse - which is pretty impressive for an _insect_.

The Kea is the world's only species of mountain parrot. None of this wussy living in jungles and tropical islands...

The Kakapo is the world's only flightless parrot. It is also known for being nocturnal, long-lived, and for attempting to shag unsuspecting zoologists.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 14, 2013)

Due to the lack of vitamin C in their highly protein rich diet, Felines are capable of naturally producing their own vitamin C to fill that requirement.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Mantis shrimp are at once among the coolest, and scariest animals on the planet. Anything that can produce light in the act of punching something to death is awesome. For the uneducated, a charming introduction to our future overlords, http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp .
> 
> Also, Jumping spiders are adorable. This is a FACT of existence. (\(\(\;;/)/)/)
> [yt]hoBm_Hgjc6Y[/yt]
> ...


We carry peacock and zebra mantis shrimp at my work.  I love feeding them, it's quite the show.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, if I wasn't already terrified of the water, that shrimp makes me even more afraid of it. :/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Was just a random fact related to "red necks hunting".
> The animals you see today thrive only due to trappers and hunters. That includes coyotes.
> Trapping =/= captive breeding program. Trapping can be simply using a foothold trap to attach a tracking collar to an animal, or it can be used to cull a population.
> 
> ...



In general these practices represent management of ecosystems already damaged by humans.

 I don't disagree with using some trapping mechanisms in order to reintroduce or study species in order to reassemble a self regulating ecosystem, but I find it difficult to support culling of indigenous species- because this usually represents an unfilled ecological niche that humans have displaced and often actually has no affect at all [as is the case in fox culls on the european continent to prevent the spread of rabies in the population and in fox and red deer culls on britain, which have had little to no long term improvement on the ecosystem what so ever- the red deer population in the Highlands is still 500% its natural level]

The culling of pest species which do have natural predators is additionally of concern, because this causes a crash in the predator numbers so whilst there is a short reprieve the pest problem is exacerbated in the long term. 

Human intervention is uniformly second best, and in the case of deer in the UK I suspect the reintroduction of natural predators is postponed not because of threats to livestock or the general population [in the affected area the population density is lower than sweden] but because the people who own the land benefit from the damaged ecosystem producing lots of deer to hunt and have no intention of restoring it to its forested state.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 14, 2013)

As much as 40% of the sexual behaviour of the passerines known as cocks-of-the-rock is between members of the same sex. A small percentage are entirely homosexual.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2013)

The Japanese macaque is the world's most northern monkey species. 

The rain forests of Borneo are the oldest on the planet, and the proboscis monkey is locally known as 'white man monkey'. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proboscis_monkey


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 14, 2013)

d.batty said:


> We carry peacock and zebra mantis shrimp at my work.  I love feeding them, it's quite the show.



Uber jelly, wish i could get a mantis shrimp someday, nice small aquarium set up for one. If my dart frog breeding goes all well might look into it.



Khaki said:


> Really?, I always thought it was bacteria due to their diet of eating carrion.
> 
> Where did you find that out Oz?



I saw it aswell, saw it on a documentary, they studied their skulls and found they had a big venom gland the same as other venomous lizards i think. Seems a bit odd its been all these years that no one thought to check before.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2013)

Since Komodo dragons live in the bloody back of beyond, most people who got bit probably got infected by other pathogens before they could get to a clean hospital environment.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The Japanese macaque is the world's most northern monkey species.



Aren't these the monkeys who use hot springs in the winter? 
Well, only the alphas can use it. The others just shiver in the snow. :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Aren't these the monkeys who use hot springs in the winter?
> Well, only the alphas can use it. The others just shiver in the snow. :c



Yups, in Northern Honshu.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The Mantis Shrimp's forelimbs are adapted into fast and powerful striking and spearing appendages, capable of breaking through some glass tanks in large specimens. Do not fuck with Mantis Shrimp.




The pistol shrimp creates a sound of 218 decibels to stun its prey. It snaps it's claw that shoots water so fast, it forms a cavitation bubble. It's then crushed by the entire weight of the ocean. In that fraction of a second that bubble is collapsed by the tons and tons of pressure, it causes a temperature greater than the surface of the sun. It's just not really harmful to US, because it's so quick.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 14, 2013)

Male platypi have poison spurs on their hind legs. As if they weren't strange enough already...
The wingspan of the extinct Merriam's Giant Condor was about 12 feet.
Giant Jaguars were freaking huge. The smaller skeleton in the pic is a Sabertooth Cat.
Many spiders have a sort of hydraulic system used to extend their legs.



Car Fox said:


> Let's see...
> 
> â€¢The Capybara is recognized to be the world's largest rodent, topping the previous premise that it was beavers.
> â€¢Beavers are considered one of the most destructive species on the planet, next to humans themselves.
> ...


What?

EDIT: Okay, maybe you mean that Ladybugs aren't actually _bugs_. Ladybird beetles belong to the order Coleoptera, so they most certainly are beetles.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Uber jelly, wish i could get a mantis shrimp someday, nice small aquarium set up for one. If my dart frog breeding goes all well might look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it aswell, saw it on a documentary, they studied their skulls and found they had a big venom gland the same as other venomous lizards i think. Seems a bit odd its been all these years that no one thought to check before.


If you ever do decide to get a mantis shrimp, be sure to buy an acrylic tank and a metal heater.  If you have one in a glass tank they could accidently break the glass. And no matter what, never stick you hand in the tank with them inside it.  Their strike is equal to a .22 caliber.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 14, 2013)

Bird bones are actually stronger than mammal bones.

Tyrannosaurus was probably feathered, and you gotta deal with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 14, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> Bird bones are actually stronger than mammal bones.
> 
> Tyrannosaurus was probably feathered, and you gotta deal with it.



Stronger per unit of what? Mass, cross sectional area?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 14, 2013)

Animal dick bones... that is all.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 14, 2013)

Moray Eels have a second set of jaws which they use to pull their prey down into their throat.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 14, 2013)

turtle(the big badass ones) have the more powerful bite


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2013)

There's a retarded urban legend that Harvestmen are 'the most venomous spiders in the world, but their fangs are too small to penetrate human skin'
Harvestmen ('Daddy Longlegs') are *not* spiders, they are *not* venomous, and they do *not* have fangs.
I've crammed many a finger in many a face to test what they can actually do. At most, they try to push it back with their little clawed chelicerae.


----------



## septango (Aug 14, 2013)

I like harvestmen better than daddy long legs, I think Ill use that now


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 14, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There's a retarded urban legend that Harvestmen are 'the most venomous spiders in the world, but their fangs are too small to penetrate human skin'
> Harvestmen ('Daddy Longlegs') are *not* spiders, they are *not* venomous, and they do *not* have fangs.
> I've crammed many a finger in many a face to test what they can actually do. At most, they try to push it back with their little clawed chelicerae.


They do have fangs though D:
The rest is true though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> They do have fangs though D:
> The rest is true though.


Not really, they have little grasping appendages instead. There's a picture in this article if you don't believe me.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvestmen


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 14, 2013)

Depends what you are referring to
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellar_spider
That's what we call a daddy long legs around here.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 15, 2013)

The Kiwi lays the largest egg in comparison to its body size of all birds. It it also flightless, and eats roots and leaves (or eats, roots, and leaves for all I know).

Around 1200 miles is the difference between official protection and pest status for the Brushtail Possum - in its native Australia it has federal protection, but in New Zealand on the other side of the Tasman Sea killing the buggers is practically a civic duty because they chew through native forests and spread tuberculosis. Brushtail Possums also have a call similar to an asthmatic cat being garroted.

The Tuatara, a reptile that is only distantly related to all lizards and snakes and has been referred to as a "living fossil", has a third (invisible) eye on the top of its head.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 15, 2013)

Cats are obligate carnivores (as are ferrets) and will die if they don't get protein and taurine from a meat source.

Take that, vegans.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Dolphins will sometimes save the lives of humans in trouble in the water. But sometimes they rape humans too :/


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah it will be a long, long way off before i properly look into mantis shrimps, but thanks. Im currently cutting back on invertebrates and concentrating on stick insects, beetles, and true spiders so i can make room for more amphibians like Dart frogs first :3



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There's a retarded urban legend that Harvestmen are 'the most venomous spiders in the world, but their fangs are too small to penetrate human skin'
> Harvestmen ('Daddy Longlegs') are *not* spiders, they are *not* venomous, and they do *not* have fangs.
> I've crammed many a finger in many a face to test what they can actually do. At most, they try to push it back with their little clawed chelicerae.



I think that urban legend is in reference to these. But common folk just brand every long legged invertebrate under the sun as "daddy long legs". Rememeber because they tested it on Mythbusters using them.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I think that urban legend is in reference to these.  But common folk just brand every long legged invertebrate under the sun  as "daddy long legs". Rememeber because they tested it on Mythbusters  using them.


 I've got one of those right above my head as I'm typing, a few in my bedroom, and a whole bunch in the bulkhead and think nothing of it.


The largest known land mammal of all time was Paraceratherium , a kind of rhinoceros-giraffe....thing.


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2013)

Water bears can reduce their body water content to 3% water and survive for a very long time. There was a 120-year old specimen that is still alive.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 15, 2013)

Harbinger said:
			
		

> I think that urban legend is in reference to these. But common folk just brand every long legged invertebrate under the sun as "daddy long legs". Rememeber because they tested it on Mythbusters using them.



Animal fact: the cellar spider ia one of the most terrifying things I have EVER seen.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Animal fact: the cellar spider ia one of the most terrifying things I have EVER seen.


They don't bother me at all, aside from the annoying cobwebs everywhere. 
No matter what you think of them, they're _nothing_ compared to the big nasty beetle that I heard crawling around behind me last month.
These fuckers can draw blood if they bite you, and can grow to the size of my thumb. The grubs are just as unpleasant. How something that big got into the basement is something I'd rather not think about.
They're in the same subfamily as the largest living insect in the world, which can snap pencils in half with their mandibles.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 15, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> ....
> The Tuatara, a reptile that is only distantly related to all lizards and snakes and has been referred to as a "living fossil", has a third (invisible) eye on the top of its head.



Iguanas also have a third eye on their heads. Veterinarians used to remove them sometimes, thinking it was a growth. This threw off the iguanas' circadian rhythms, as this eye is used to sense light.

The Blue Whale is the heaviest animal to ever have lived. It even outweighs the largest dinosaurs.

A Woodpecker's barbed tongue is _so_ long, it has to wrap around its skull when not in use.


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 15, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Iguanas also have a third eye on their heads. Veterinarians used to remove them sometimes, thinking it was a growth. This threw off the iguanas' circadian rhythms, as this eye is used to sense light.
> 
> A Woodpecker's barbed tongue is _so_ long, it has to wrap around its skull when not in use.



These two things blew my mind more than anything I've heard in a really long time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2013)

The Gray Fox is the oldest extant fox species, and considered to be one of the most primitive living canids.
The earliest fossil record of these cuties was found in Arizona, and dates back 3.6 MYA.  This means they lived alongside such animals as Giant Sloths.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Aug 15, 2013)

Turns out you make a barn rat made enough they well chase you. I'm not talkin about a field mouse, no, barn rat. They look just like  a squirrel with a bald tail. 

Also, if you skin a squirrel with everything still on, it looks just like a rat. (had some one tell me to move their cooler and I had a skinned squirrel thrown on me)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 16, 2013)

Shaved bears look fucking badass and scary


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Shaved bears look fucking badass and scary


Yao Guai, anyone? I guess those things are basically hairless bears, too.



Wrobel said:


> These two things blew my mind more than anything I've heard in a really long time.


Yes, my work here is done. :3

I've still got a few more though.

Many people believe that manatees are the basis for the mermaid myth, right? Well Oarfish are believed to be the inspiration for sea serpents. These fish can grow to be 36 feet (this one is 26 feet long), although some believe they can get even bigger. They also have a red dorsal fin running the length of their bodies, which may resemble a sea serpent's mane.

Some species of angler fish have strange mating habits. Since finding a mate in the depths of the ocean is difficult, once a male finds a female, the tiny male latches onto the female with his teeth. The male's jaws and circulatory system then fuse with the female's body. Eventually, the male's body atrophies and becomes nothing more than a small growth with reproductive organs to fertilize the female's eggs.

The Hydra, while a humble-looking little creature, is actually believed to be biologically immortal. The cells in their bodies can apparently regenerate indefinitely.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 16, 2013)

A ship's cat named "Unsinkable Sam" has the distinction of surviving no less than _three_ ship sinkings during World War 2 - including the sinking of his first ship, the German battleship _Bismark._

A Syrian brown bear was drafted into the Polish Army during World War II as a mascot for the 22nd Artillery Supply Company of the Polish II Corps. Wojtek served with such distinction - including transporting crates of ammunition during the Battle of Monte Cassino in Italy - that his likeness became the official emblem of the company to this very day.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 16, 2013)

Many Russian soldiers used to keep kittens buttoned up inside their coats to keep themselves warm during the Crimean War.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Iguanas also have a third eye on their heads. Veterinarians used to remove them sometimes, thinking it was a growth. This threw off the iguanas' circadian rhythms, as this eye is used to sense light.
> 
> The Blue Whale is the heaviest animal to ever have lived. It even outweighs the largest dinosaurs.
> 
> A Woodpecker's barbed tongue is _so_ long, it has to wrap around its skull when not in use.


Pretty much all lizards have that.  Thy are just a lot bigger with iguanas.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 16, 2013)

> As the bear was less than a year old, he initially had problems swallowing and was fed with condensed milk from an emptied *vodka bottle.*


Of course.  
(That bear is adorable, by the way.)

There is a species of Whiptail Lizard that has no males, only females. They reproduce by parthenogenesis, and the offspring are basically clones of their mother.

The Klipspringer has itty-bitty hooves that can all fit in a circle about 30 mm in diameter.

Jellyfish (and many other animals) have only one opening to their digestive system, so they must eat and release waste through this same opening. Now that's what I call a potty-mouth.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 16, 2013)

The extinct sea-animal _Hallucigenia_, whose fossil record was discovered in the Burgess Shale in 1977, has such a bizarre appearance that it was only in 1991 the scientists realised that they had been looking at it _upside-down._

Similarly, when the first specimens of the Platypus were sent to England for scientific examination in 1798, the first reaction of British naturalists was to check it for stitches as they thought it had been put together by a taxidermist as a joke...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> The Hydra, while a humble-looking little creature, is actually believed to be biologically immortal. The cells in their bodies can apparently regenerate indefinitely.


Not if you burn the stumps 

The *second*-worst thing to put in an aquarium tank.

Horrible snapping jaws, the potential to grow to 3 meters in length, and poison hairs that cause permanent numbness upon contact with the skin.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Not if you burn the stumps
> 
> The *second*-worst thing to put in an aquarium tank.
> 
> Horrible snapping jaws, the potential to grow to 3 meters in length, and poison hairs that cause permanent numbness upon contact with the skin.



What's the worst thing?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> What's the worst thing?


A mantis shrimp.  
That is if you dont know you have one.  Sometimes they can hitchhike in live rock and unsuspecting aquarists find out they have one the hard way.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 17, 2013)

Lobsters are also biologically immortal, at least for far as science seems to be able to tell.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 17, 2013)

In heavily rat infested areas rats can get their tails caught up in a knot. This leads to the unholy abomination called a "Rat King" Which is essentially a mass of living (or dead -_-) rats stuck together.


----------



## Ramses (Aug 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Shaved bears look fucking badass and scary



Oh god, skinhead bears. Now there's an idea for some furry fiction.

Meanwhile -

Pigs do not sweat. They roll around in mud to cool themselves off.

Penguins are able to drink salt water because they have glands that filter out the salt (and, um, then the salt comes out of their noses).

I haven't yet met any penguin furries, but I know they're out there.


----------



## Conker (Aug 17, 2013)

Giant wetas are fucking adorable


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 17, 2013)

Conker said:


> Giant wetas are fucking adorable



Wetas. Adorable. Please tell me you're joking. Those things give me nightmares and make me afraid of New Zealand.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 17, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Some species of angler fish have strange mating habits. Since finding a mate in the depths of the ocean is difficult, once a male finds a female, the tiny male latches onto the female with his teeth. The male's jaws and circulatory system then fuse with the female's body. Eventually, the male's body atrophies and becomes nothing more than a small growth with reproductive organs to fertilize the female's eggs.



Oh my god.

That is *HORRIBLE*. That is a horrible way to die. Why would a mating strategy like that even evolve?



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The *second*-worst thing to put in an aquarium tank.
> 
> Horrible snapping jaws, the potential to grow to 3 meters in length, and poison hairs that cause permanent numbness upon contact with the skin.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cJMKA7JuLA

That seems like quite a horrible way to die as well.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 17, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Wetas. Adorable. Please tell me you're joking. Those things give me nightmares and make me afraid of New Zealand.



Hey, I find them in my woodshed all the time. Right friendly little buggers, they are. 

I'd take wetas over snakes any day of the week. From the viewpoint of natural fauna, New Zealand is a lot safer than the Deathworld on the other side of the Tasman Sea (a.k.a Australia) where EVERYTHING IS TRYING TO KILL YOU!!!


----------



## Conker (Aug 17, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Wetas. Adorable. Please tell me you're joking. Those things give me nightmares and make me afraid of New Zealand.


BUT LOOK AT HIM! He's nomming a carrot :3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 17, 2013)

Humans have only discovered 7% of all animal species.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2013)

Conker said:


> BUT LOOK AT HIM! He's nomming a carrot :3


With those gnashing mandibles of his.
Skunks do handstands while spraying. I learned this right before I got to pet one <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Humans have only discovered 7% of all animal species.



Who discovered the other 93% to figure this out?


----------



## Hewge (Aug 18, 2013)

WAZZYLS are related to Otters!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 19, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> That is *HORRIBLE*. That is a horrible way to die. Why would a mating strategy like that even evolve?
> ....


I think it's because it's so hard to find a mate down in the deep, dark ocean. So, once a mate is found, they do that, to ensure the female _always_ has a male on hand to fertilize her eggs.



Mayfurr said:


> I'd take wetas over snakes any day of the week. From the viewpoint of  natural fauna, New Zealand is a lot safer than the Deathworld on the  other side of the Tasman Sea *(a.k.a Australia) where EVERYTHING IS  TRYING TO KILL YOU!!!*


Reminds me of that episode of Pucca that took place in Australia. The running joke was that everything was poisonous over there. XD

More facts:

Hippos secrete a red substance from their skin (not sweat) that acts as natural sunblock.
Hippos are faster than they look, and can run at speeds of up to 19 mph (30 km/h), enough to outrun most humans.

Parrotfish sleep in a protective mucous "cocoon," which they secrete from their mouths.
Parrotfish also are able to change genders, usually starting as female and changing to male.
Parrotfish eat coral and poop out sand. Here's a little song about it.

Double Crested Cormorants have sealed nostrils. They must breathe through their mouth.
In some parts of Asia, cormorants are trained as fishing birds. A cord is kept tied around their neck so that they can't swallow the fish they catch (but not tightly enough to choke them, of course). The birds are rewarded after every seven fish they catch, and are allowed to eat the eighth fish. If they are not given their reward, they will stop diving until they get their fish.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Who discovered the other 93% to figure this out?


I dunno D: I guess they mean tiny animals and stuff like that.


Bats are the most homosexual species on the planet.


Sorry guys.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 19, 2013)

Conker said:


> Giant wetas are fucking adorable



That's so cute.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 20, 2013)

... oh, what?

Nobodies bothered to say it yet on FA?

Fine. Hugh. Obligatory resp -

_*HEY GAIS DID YOU KNOW ANIMALS HAVE PENISES LOLOLOLOLOLO*_


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Humans have only discovered 7% of all animal species.


Where the fuck does someone get that data? 

Talk about a dissapointing thread, of all things I expected fun animal trivia to be something furries would specialize in, but it seems-


Conker said:


> Giant wetas are fucking adorable



Aaaaaaah! *AAAAAAAH!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!*


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

In an attempt to save the thread, Ji-Ji copies and pastes!



*For every human in the world, there are one million ants.*
*Goldfish lose their color if kept in dim light. Similar to humans, they need sunlight to keep their pigment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*A flamingo can only eat when it’s head is upside down.*
*Mosquitos are attracted to the color blue twice as much as to any other color.*
*Goat’s eyes have rectangular pupils, which allow them to watch over their broad, flat grazing area for predators.*
*Honeybees have hairs on their eyes to help them collect pollen.*
*The giraffe has no vocal cords and communicates by vibrating the air around it’s neck.*
*Dolphins sleep with one half of the brain at a time, and with one eye closed.*
*A snail can sleep for 3 years at a stretch.*
*Most elephants weigh less than the tongue of a blue whale*
*All polar bears are left-handed.*
*A rat can last longer without water than a camel.*
*Fish communicate with each other by rasping their teeth to make sounds in their throat, or by using their swim bladder to create sounds.*
*Bats always turn left when exiting a cave. *
*​**The hummingbird is the only animal that can fly backwards.*
Hope that helps some!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2013)

Wait, JiJi, so there are 7 _quadrillian_ rats on the planet?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Wait, JiJi, so there are 7 _quadrillian_ rats on the planet?


Accorrding to google results.. yes!
Wait you meant ants right?

Also http://io9.com/12-more-real-animals-we-can-t-believe-arent-pokemon-1140358448

The majority will find number 5 funny... the creepy may feel other things


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2013)

I read your post wrong.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

http://f0xesandthings.tumblr.com/post/58789336713/the-absolute-best-gifs-ohh-tedbundy-a-true

According to this post.. birds are the true warriors!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

A tiger's urine smells strongly of buttered popcorn.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2013)

Woodpeckers are zygodactyls... and again in English, they've got two front toes and two back toes (aka. freaks of the burdworld)


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 20, 2013)

Fact: Not all foxes will rape you up the ass. 
We call these the females that do not have strap ons.


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 20, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Also http://io9.com/12-more-real-animals-we-can-t-believe-arent-pokemon-1140358448



HOLY SHIT THE GOBLIN SHARK VIDEO
EEEUUUHHHGH I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE
Color me disturbed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 20, 2013)

Conker said:


> BUT LOOK AT HIM! He's nomming a carrot :3


Its scary and adorable at the same time.  I'm sure DDs Godzilla sized savannah monitor would love munchin on that thing though.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Really?, I always thought it was bacteria due to their diet of eating carrion.
> 
> Where did you find that out Oz?



Both a Zoo and numerous articles on the subject:
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2009/may/18/komodo-dragon-venomous-bite
http://www.newscientist.com/article...omodo-dragons-killing-power.html#.UhPQcs2vKSp

There's also a documentary on netflix that explains this and other species of monitors that have glands. They are still testing the chemical composition of the venom, but some scientists say that they may have the same type of venom that Gila monsters and snakes.

The venom is said to lower the victim's blood pressure and causes them to bleed out. As it stands now, there are many people who still believe that a culture of bacteria that causes something similar to septicemia kills its victims and currently debating this issue.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 20, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> A tiger's urine smells strongly of buttered popcorn.


I can't wait till the next time I go to the zoo.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Woodpeckers are zygodactyls... and again in English, they've got two front toes and two back toes (aka. freaks of the burdworld)


Don't parrots have this, too?

The Woodpecker Finch fills the niche of the Woodpecker on the Galapagos Islands. However, it doesn't have the long barbed tongue that a woodpecker does, so it uses a twig or cactus spine to fish out its food.

The Shrike, sometimes known as the "butcher-bird", impales its prey (usually insects, sometimes lizards) on long tree thorns. This helps it to tear its prey into pieces to eat, and also helps it store food for later.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

Humans will have sex for monetary compensation. They also routinely poison themselves with soporifics. Such graceful creatures :3


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Humans will have sex for monetary compensation. They also routinely poison themselves with soporifics. Such graceful creatures :3


And Chimpanzee females do it in exchange for meat the males bring them.

Pen-Tailed Tree Shrews are basically alcoholics, drinking fermented nectar every night. Strangely though, they don't get drunk from it. Other animals do occasionally get drunk from fermented food. (Although I admit it's not the same as sleep medication.)


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 22, 2013)

A wolf could run at a steady pace for an entire day.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 22, 2013)

Without an alarm.. ji-ji can sleep for up to 12 hours.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

Not all beavers have big, flat tails.
Behold, the Mountain Beaver.
I saw a stuffed specimen in my Biology class and had no idea what it was at first.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 23, 2013)

Prawns excrete bodily waste through their mouths.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 23, 2013)

snow leopard's aren't leopards, they have a smaller head and thicker more fluffy tail

also they cant roar :/


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 23, 2013)

I figure you guys know this, but I'm surprised that many don't seem to IRL:

Fabulous birds are usually male (lolpeacocks) to attract females, while the females are dull coloured, so they can sit on eggs without being spotted by predators. 
There are plenty of birds where both sexes look the same, however, and these attract each other with sexy dance moves or nest building.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 23, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> I figure you guys know this, but I'm surprised that many don't seem to IRL:
> 
> Fabulous birds are usually male (lolpeacocks) to attract females, while the females are dull coloured, so they can sit on eggs without being spotted by predators.
> There are plenty of birds where both sexes look the same, however, and these attract each other with sexy dance moves or nest building.


There are some cases where the roles of male and female are reversed (this is called reverse sexual dimorphism). In the case of Phalaropes, The female (shown on the right) is bigger and more colorful than the male, and fights with other females over males. Once the eggs are laid, she leaves the male to tend the nest, and finds another male to mate with. Females mate with many males, but each male only mates with one female. This is called polyandry.

Once again, I have my Field Biology class to thank for knowing that.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Stronger per unit of what? Mass, cross sectional area?




Cross sectional. The inner honeycomb support is so strong that in azhdarchid pterosaurs - which, mind you, only had milimetre thick bone walls -they were strong enough to break theropod teeth.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 26, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Fabulous birds are usually male (lolpeacocks) to attract females, while the females are dull coloured, so they can sit on eggs without being spotted by predators.
> There are plenty of birds where both sexes look the same, however, and these attract each other with sexy dance moves or nest building.


"Yeah girl, you like my feet don't you? Yeaahh" (Blueness of their feet is a sexually selected trait. Lady boobies love teh blue-est feet.)


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> "Yeah girl, you like my feet don't you? Yeaahh" (Blueness of their feet is a sexually selected trait. Lady boobies love teh blue-est feet.)



That's adorable.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2013)

The Pistol Shrimp snaps a specialised claw shut to stun its prey. 
This snap produces a 218 db sound and forms a cavitation bubble which on collapse reaches over 4700Â°C


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 26, 2013)

Accretion said:


> The Pistol Shrimp snaps a specialised claw shut to stun its prey.
> This snap produces a 218 db sound and forms a cavitation bubble which on collapse reaches over 4700Â°C


I knew this one and I like it, pistol shrimp are badass


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 27, 2013)

The American Pit Bull Terrier is stronger and can pull more weight than a Siberian Husky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOE5SYwCFzs

Huskies aint shit.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 27, 2013)

Cats have a non-lethal terminal velocity.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> Cats have a non-lethal terminal velocity.


Not true, there's actually a phrase for cat fall injuries, "High-Rise Syndrome".
When a cat falls, they don't stick their legs straight down, they stick them a bit out to the sides, so when they hit the ground (if they hit it at enough height/speed), their body actually comes slamming down and they can break their jaw, legs, ribs, and hips from this.


----------



## LittlePan (Aug 30, 2013)

mountain goats do? well i never!
Hm...well I know that hippo milk is mink, and I heard that Bedlington Terriers are the only dog allergic to magnesium. Also, cats have scent in their saliva not their fur, so even a hairless one can make you allergic.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 30, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> There are some cases where the roles of male and female are reversed (this is called reverse sexual dimorphism). In the case of Phalaropes, The female (shown on the right) is bigger and more colorful than the male, and fights with other females over males. Once the eggs are laid, she leaves the male to tend the nest, and finds another male to mate with. Females mate with many males, but each male only mates with one female. This is called polyandry.



In the case of the Kiwi, after the female lays her egg - singular, because a Kiwi egg is nearly a quarter the size of the bird laying it, the equivalent of a human mother giving birth to a school-age child - the male takes over incubation until the chick hatches. Presumably this is because the Kiwi female has had quite enough of carrying an egg six times the size of a chicken's egg inside her and never wants to see the damn thing again.

I don't know if the Kiwi female starts looking around for a new mate afterwards, but a Kiwi definitely eats, roots, and leaves


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 30, 2013)

Opossums have the most teeth out of any North American mammal


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2013)

LittlePan said:


> mountain goats do? well i never!
> Hm...well I know that *hippo milk is mink*, and I heard that Bedlington Terriers are the only dog allergic to magnesium. Also, cats have scent in their saliva not their fur, so even a hairless one can make you allergic.



Good gracious, _that's_ where minks come from?


----------



## synechdoche (Aug 31, 2013)

sea cucumbers can turn their whole body into a liquid and pour themselves into small spaces between rocks, then solidify again. they also eject their organs from their food-/waste-/air-hole at potential threats to scare them off, and later regrow them. we could learn a lot from the humble sea cucumber


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 31, 2013)

synechdoche said:


> we could learn a lot from the humble sea cucumber



If you can learn that let me know.. it sounds painful!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 31, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> In the case of the Kiwi, after the female lays her egg - singular, because a Kiwi egg is nearly a quarter the size of the bird laying it, the equivalent of a human mother giving birth to a school-age child - the male takes over incubation until the chick hatches. *Presumably this is because the Kiwi female has had quite enough of carrying an egg six times the size of a chicken's egg inside her and never wants to see the damn thing again.*
> 
> I don't know if the Kiwi female starts looking around for a new mate afterwards, but a Kiwi definitely eats, roots, and leaves


This made me laugh quite a bit. I had known about the Kiwi's huge egg size, but not about the male caring for the egg. Poor females, I don't blame them! XD


----------

